# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Big ear (pectoral fin) guppy

## Tarzan78

Teacher marking attendance... " Da Er Duo? "
Pupil: " Here, here! "  :Razz:

----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing a strain that has no contest value and doesn't conform to any judging standards but just for fun fish.  :Razz: 
Excessive feeding... :-\

----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing another piece... (comparing to my index finger)

----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing a 'just for fun' strain...
http://youtu.be/upQ5f9mKryU

----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing my $5 purchase from a local Singapore fish farm... ;D

----------


## Tarzan78

My big ear guppy...  :Wink:

----------


## DW's Tangents

Beautiful!!! I think these guppies are more beautiful than the show standard guppies as these large pectoral fins give them a more balanced appearance. Little Fan Dancers! I am new to this web site and would like any information if this is just an oddity and any recommendations as to where I can purchase 'Big Ear' Guppies, preferably in the United States. Thank you.

----------


## tetrakid

> Beautiful!!! I think these guppies are more beautiful than the show standard guppies as these large pectoral fins give them a more balanced appearance. Little Fan Dancers! I am new to this web site and would like any information if this is just an oddity and any recommendations as to where I can purchase 'Big Ear' Guppies, preferably in the United States. Thank you.


Not only are they balanced in appearance. With those fins, they would be able to swim more gracefully rather than have to struggle to balance themselves all the time because of their huge tails.

This beauty is destined to be a winner and a hit with guppy connoisseurs.

----------


## Tarzan78

> Beautiful!!! I think these guppies are more beautiful than the show standard guppies as these large pectoral fins give them a more balanced appearance. Little Fan Dancers! I am new to this web site and would like any information if this is just an oddity and any recommendations as to where I can purchase 'Big Ear' Guppies, preferably in the United States. Thank you.


Glad u like them... I do send some to europe and usa. as to where there are being sold in usa, im not sure...  :Smile: 




> Not only are they balanced in appearance. With those fins, they would be able to swim more gracefully rather than have to struggle to balance themselves all the time because of their huge tails.
> 
> This beauty is destined to be a winner and a hit with guppy connoisseurs.


Glad u like them... they look nice and will be a 'for-fun' strain only at this point of time and maybe in the foreseeable future.
reason being: under any ifga (usa), ikgh (europe), asian associations, there arent any points given for large pectoral fins, unlike dorsal or caudal in contest.
therefore, there is no 'real value' for shows. only 'for ownself view fun'. furthermore, these guppies only come in half black, mosaic. no clean colors available.  :Smile: 
i've got a several spawns already with only 1 out of 50 come out mega ear like in pic with the majority with 'slightly bigger than normal' ear only. lol. 
with already pasir ris farm, Yunfeng, selling only $5 for a 'mega ear' male guppy. :Razz:  and these big ears, in thailand, are as common and cheap as bubble tea in taiwan, 600-800 baht a pair!  :Laughing:  should anybody waste $ on food, time, water, electricity to breed them? 
for those who wanna get them into solid colors? anybody with slight knowledge of guppy genetics will know that half black genes and mosaic genes is extremely/very hard to wash clean! probably takes 5 gen or above by a guppy master breeder, and somemore to maintain mega ear (not 'slightly bigger than normal' ear) will even take years. lol
so my call? buy the $5 males from off the shelves for display fun.  :Razz: 
again, these are my views from my limited experience/exposure with guppies, people can agree or disagree.  :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78

Some more of my 'just for fun' strain...  :Wink:

----------


## Tarzan78

HD clip...
http://youtu.be/GE-eKBJY69o

----------


## Tarzan78

I surrender Thee...  :Smile: 
Attending church service...

----------


## Maria Hollsten

Hi, I am looking for a breeding group of big ears, I live in Sweden, can you ship over here? Can't seem to be able to send PM....

----------

